# Vossen Wheels by GetYourWheels [CV Series | Hybrid Forged | Vossen Forged]



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*

GetYourWheels X Vossen Wheels

We carry the full line-up offered by Vossen Wheels!
Vossen wheels were the pioneers of impressive concaved wheel designs while maintaining excellent fitment options.
When Introducing their forged line, they showed the world their own signature design elements to distinguish themselves from others.
Offering many options from their classic CV series to their VFS Series now known as the Hybrid Forged to their unique Forged Designs.
This thread will show a collection of various Vossen wheels from past, present and future coming through our doors.
To help visualize, we'll also share some of our customer's rides and in-house installs!

CV Series
CV3-R | CVT | CV10_*NEW for 2019_










VFS / Hybrid Forged Series
VFS-1 | VFS-2 | VFS-4 | VFS-5 | VFS-6 | VFS-10
HF-1 
HF-2
HF-4T
HF-5










Forged Series
Series 21 | Series 17 | M-X Series | HC Series | ERA Series
M-R Series | GNS Series | Precision Series | CG Series | LC Series










Protect your investment with our in-house certified Ceramic Pro Nano-Ceramic coating!

Wheel & Tire Packages are available with almost any tire brand!
- Mounted using our latest Hunter Auto34 touchless mounters
- Road Force balanced using our latest Hunter Road Force GSP9700
- TPMS offered with Silver, Gunmetal or Black valve stems

*Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]*
*(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

The all new Vossen HF-3 is available now!
The Double Tinted Gloss Black finish is definitely one cool finish!


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

The HF2 in the Tinted Matte Gunmetal finish.
A unique touch to a mesh design giving it the impression of a double layered split 5 spoke.




























For a full custom spec, these are also available in a full forged monoblock as the S17-01








​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

The Vossen LC109-T fashioned in the Gloss Brushed Vintage Copper finish.
Vossen is raising prices in February 1st, 2019 so get your favorited Vossen set today!
$50 additional on CV and Hybrid Forged series and $100 on all Forged wheels


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Tesla Model S fitted with the Vossen VFS1 in the Gloss Graphite finish.
Squared setup in 20X9 all around.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

A Vossen classic, the CVT custom coated to Gloss Black with Red pinstripe
Added Red accent to the center cap for a more personalized touch.


----------



## VoltageDrop (Sep 16, 2018)

Do the Vossen HF3 staggered 20 inch set fit the Model 3 performance or will there be rubbing issues........ (also do they accommodate the inner 3 mm lip on the hub?)


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

VoltageDrop said:


> Do the Vossen HF3 staggered 20 inch set fit the Model 3 performance or will there be rubbing issues........ (also do they accommodate the inner 3 mm lip on the hub?)


The 20X9 and 20X10.5 will work just fine with no issues in rubbing. These come at a universal hub bore size so they will fit right over the 3mm exposed lip.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Who wore it better?
Two Tesla Model 3 rocking the Vossen VFS6
Midnight Silver Metallic on Gloss Graphite
Pearl White on Silver Metallic



​


----------



## VoltageDrop (Sep 16, 2018)

GetYourWheels said:


> The 20X9 and 20X10.5 will work just fine with no issues in rubbing. These come at a universal hub bore size so they will fit right over the 3mm exposed lip.


Do they require hub-centric rings? And what is the cost for a set of these in double tinted black with a set of michelin pilot 4S tires?


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Need a set of your favorite Vossen wheels chrome plated?
We got you! Check out these Vossen CVT wheels in a full chrome finish.





​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Vossen HF-2 in the amazing Brushed Gloss Black finish.
This is probably the most cleanest standard finish available!


























​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

G11 BMW 7 Series fitted with
the Vossen HF-3 in the beautiful Gloss Graphite Polished finish.


























​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

4th Generation Lexus GS coming by for a fresh install
Vossen VFS-6 in the Gloss Metallic Silver finish.

















​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Vossen is releasing a new design under their Hybrid Forged series!
Welcome the HF4T, a true rotational wheel design.
Silver Polished | Gloss Black Tinted

What do you guys think?





















































​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Customer's Audi SQ5 sporting the Vossen HF3 in the Gloss Black Tinted finish.
22X10.5 for concavity all around!



















A good view of the exact finish sporting an optional center cap.[/size][/font]


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Tesla Model S duel! Vossen CVT vs Vossen VFS1
Gloss Graphite for the Vossen CVT. Gloss Gunmetal on the Vossen VFS1.
What would you rock?


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*VOSSEN HF-3'S on Model S

Let set your Tesla with world famous Vossen Hybrid Forged

Financing available.*

Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
[email protected]
562 249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Another Vossen Hybrid Forged

Dm or Email me for details/prices quotes

Thank you,

[email protected]
562 249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*VOSSEN HF-3 
Model 3*










20x9
20x10.5

Get your with custom finish and offset.

Financing Available.
Dm or Email me for details/prices quotes

Thank you,

[email protected]
562 249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

MODEL S with Vossen Hybrid.

Dm or Email me for details/prices quotes

Thank you,

[email protected]
562 249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Hybrid Forged-5

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

VOSSEN HF series in stock for Tesla Models

DM or email

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

HF5 looks great. I just love split 5 spoke wheels

Dm me if you want a set

Thank you,
Lou


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

HF-4T looks great tucked with this model 3

Contact me for details

Thank you
Lou


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*HF-5 LOOKS Clean on this Tesla Model 3*

Anyone in for a set?
Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

HF5 with matte black wrapped M3

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

CV10'S with Air Ride.

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*The ever popular VOSSEN HF3 in 2 different finish.*

Contact me if you need a set.
20x10 and 20x11

Dm or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
[email protected]
562 249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*How about this URUS with 23 inch VOSSEN HF-5'S In Matte Gunmetal.*

Available in 19-23 inchs, 8.5 -12 inch width. Feel free to reach out to me with any questions or price quotes.

Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Now these are just SEXY!! Forged wheels from VOSSEN available from GETYOURWHEELS.

Monoblock or 3 pcs made in the USA.*

DM or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
*[email protected]
562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*VOSSEN'S HF-5 current best seller, Unique 5 split spoke with speed pockets to add rigidity and style.*

Contact me for inventory check.
*Bespoke fitment and finish also available.*

Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*HF5 GLOSS BRONZE X AUDI Q7

Who's down for a set? Custom finish available.*

DM or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
*[email protected]
562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Nardo Gray RS7 with HF3'S in gloss black from Vossen.*
Available in custom offsets and finish.

DM or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
*[email protected]
562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*AUDI ETRON GT with HF-4T , 21 inches*

Thoughts?

Wheels and Tires package available upon request.
TPMS and Lug nuts for Turn Key installation.
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184​


----------

